# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Советская настольная игра "Магия"

## Maker82

Продам игру "Магия". Игра отреставрирована, игровые дорожки отрисованы в векторе, цвета откорректированы, стыки на поле выровнены. Размеры соответствуют оригиналу. Игра и коробка выполнена на картоне плотностью 450гр/м2, что даже чуть плотнее оригинала. 
Сделано очень качественно, на работу потратил около 5 часов. 
Стоимость 250грн.
Находится в центре.

----------


## Koala69

Прикольная игра, до сих пор лежит в шкафу. А сколько будет стоить сделать такой Менеджер? (со всеми карточками ит.д.)

----------


## Maker82

ориентировочно также, но мне нужны материалы, если хотите именно этот. 
У меня есть одесский менеджер. Могу с него сделать.
Если заинтересовались дайте знать.

----------


## pahaniche

да, работу вы проделали колосальную, но думаю никто не оценит , 
помню школьником играл в такую, может где-то у родителей ещё лежит.
кстати, ещё прикольная игра была "ПУТЧ", но мы дети ещё тогда плохо разбирались в политике.

----------


## Maker82

кто вспоминает былые времена и свое детство думаю оценит...
еще могу предложить игру "Империя".
кстати "ПУТЧ" тоже есть, но боюсь часть карточек растеряна

----------


## Maker82

покупайте кто еще не успел купить
я сделал пару наборов

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## Ljubomirgs

Меня интересует Одесский Менеджер. Maker 82 отзовись на емейл [email protected] или здесь.

----------


## jil-Sander

снижайте до 200гривен, люди будут брать, я например колеблюсь купить Магию или купить красивые достаточно(хоть и китайские) шахматы-нарды на 7км.
И то и то является желанием и способом вечерком отдохнуть от рабочих будней....

----------


## Artur_Diver

хочу купить магию, в каком районе и когда можно забирать????

----------


## makumazans

Уважаю Вчаш труд - игра того стоит. Осталось найти лишние деньги. ;-))

----------


## Maker82

заказывайте игру
сейчас есть свободное время могу сделать пару наборов

----------


## го-сть

игра супер но дороговато хотите

----------


## Artur_Diver

Спасибо большое, хорошее качество, пользуем......

----------


## TTatyana

А Менеджер советский можете сделать?

----------


## LeChatNoir

Оооо , "Магия"! У меня такая была, обожала ее)))

----------


## Maker82

Менеджер советский тоже могу

----------


## simonomis

Могу предлжить свой вариант "Магии" символика и правила сохранены, отрисована на новый лад. http://radikal.ua/view/4efc3/04012/4d81cf3d15.jpg.html

----------


## makumazans

Браво! Ристайл респектный. Оба варианта ассоциируются с впечатлениями детства от игры.

----------


## It was...

Очень классно, как буду в Одессе, так сразу закажу. Еще бы Империю и Одесский менеджер прикупить!

----------


## simonomis

Наша фирма находится не в Одессе, можно "Новой почтой" в любую точку Украины. На счет других игр тоже обращайтесь, можем сделать практически любую=) Можно сделать редизайн.
В игре не нужно ничего вырезать, есть готовые фишки с лицами героев.
Есть макет "Империи" http://radikal.ua/view/05615/fb1a9/d7fe525c8d.jpg.html

----------


## Maker82

честно признаться не особо впечатлил "редизайн"
да и плюс такие старые игры дороги именно тем дизайном который был в изначальном виде...
это же ностальгия)))

----------


## Artur_Diver

> честно признаться не особо впечатлил "редизайн"
> да и плюс такие старые игры дороги именно тем дизайном который был в изначальном виде...
> это же ностальгия)))


 поддерживаю

----------


## simonomis

Большую часть играет атмосферность в любой игре, время идет, вкусы меняются... Я не думаю что в нее неприятно играть если она стала "иной", суть и весь смысл игры сохранились, просто теперь она стала красивее...

----------


## Maker82

сделал еще пару наборов!!!
налетай, раскупай!!

----------


## gideon

желаю приобрести.
как с вами связаться?

----------


## Maker82

> желаю приобрести.
> как с вами связаться?


 ответил в ЛС

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## b_1988

Я тоже хочу, напишите в ЛС как связаться, пожалуйста.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  09.07.2013 в 00:09 ----------

Сделано действительно качественно. Даже цвета точно такие как были в МАГИИ 90-х. Поддержим отечественное производство)

----------


## Maker82

спасибо за отзыв, приятно когда твой твой труд ценят!
АП

----------


## Maker82

ап
кому еще ностальгию?

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## zlosny

привіт! "новою поштою" пересилаєте?

----------


## Maker82

конечно пересылаю

----------


## Maker82

кто еще не приобрел это сокровище детства?

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## Сергей Власенко

> ап


 Добрый день! Написал Вам в личку по поводу настолки Магия. Заранее благодарен за ответ!

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## driver

молодец, ставлю +1 в репу!
поясню почему!
1. человек нашел чем подработать и делает это по отзывам - качественно!
2. у него в топике, что есть не совсем красиво, предлагают аналогичные, изготовленные игры и он красиво, без перехода на личности, спокойно отреагировал. За что еще приобрел клиентов)))
3. оценив человека по постам и по отзывам в топике, кладу тему в избранное и когда надумаю позвать друзей - обязательно к вам обращусь!

----------


## Nikalodion

хочу приобрести у вас Магию как с вами связаться?

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## Staskar

Здравствуйте!
Есть желание приобрести игру! Напишите мне на почту [email protected]

----------


## Maker82

ап 
игра снова есть в наличии
еще под заказ могу сделать экономическую игру "Империя"
цена 250грн

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## CKD

Хочу приобрести "Магию". Свяжитесь со мной, пожалуйста: [email protected]

----------


## ~Электрик~

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста, сколько стоит игра Магия? какие у Вас сейчас есть игры настольные? Цена? Спасибо

И почистите личку пожалуйста

----------


## V_SASH

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста, сколько стоит игра Магия? какие у Вас сейчас есть игры настольные? Цена? Спасибо
> 
> И почистите личку пожалуйста


  тоже самое интересует

----------


## Pol.Sta.

Подпишусь

----------


## Maker82

игры Магия и Империя в наличии.
Цена пока не изменилась - 250грн

---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.01.2015 в 21:51 ----------

Еще на стадии доработки игра Менеджер одесский вариант

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## <-Stas->

"Менеджер" когда будет, скиньте плиз в личку, тут я редко бываю

----------


## petrovich007

Тоже есть интерес к менеджеру. Дайте знать когда проявится.

----------


## Вредитель

Здравствуйте! 
Если Вы имеете в виду под названием "Одесский менеджер"  игру "НЭП" то я с большим удовольствием куплю! 
Если нет, то у меня есть сканы. Качество правда оставляет желать лучшего. 
В любом случае жду от Вас ответ.

----------


## Primus86

И мне ваш телефон скиньте. В детстве была эта игра, теперь хочу дочку приобщить))

----------


## Настюха-ха

добрый вечер) скажите, у Вас есть "Одесский менеджер"  в наличии или сколько надо ждать под заказ?

----------


## Betta_Joli

ООО) Магия..)
свяжитесь со мной, пожалуйста)
[email protected]
cпасибо)

----------


## KoS85

хочу приобрести игру "МАГИЯ" в оригинальном виде
пожалуйста, свяжитесь со мной

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## Vivienne_lashes

Какая цена игры Магия?

----------


## Inessa_Agron

Интересует игра, хочу приобрести, дайте пожалуйста свои координаты. Мой имейл [email protected]

---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.07.2015 в 23:27 ----------

ОТЛИЧНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!
приобрел игру - очень доволен, спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## teilor93

Очень дети хотят МАГИЮ.
В личку скинул номер..

---------- Сообщение добавлено  02.11.2015 в 14:38 ----------

Ещё раз здрасти Магию ещё можно купить???

----------


## irnerne

Доброго дня! Скажіть, будь-ласка, чи можна ще замовити гру "Магія"?

----------


## teilor93

Большое спасибо.Игра сделана супер,один в один.Уже даже играли дети в восторге.Спасибо...

----------


## irnerne

Вчора забрала гру. Виконана якісно, всі деталі відтворені, дуже задоволена  :smileflag:  Рекомендую!

----------


## Igor333

Здравствуйте, хочу заказать "Магию". Сколько сейчас стоит? Правила, кубики и т.д. в комплекте?

----------


## Alex Frazer

Тоже хотел бы Магию приобрести - ответьте в личку пожалуйста.

----------


## Maker82

> Вчора забрала гру. Виконана якісно, всі деталі відтворені, дуже задоволена  Рекомендую!


 Спасибо за хорошие отзывы.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  14.12.2015 в 17:15 ----------




> Большое спасибо.Игра сделана супер,один в один.Уже даже играли дети в восторге.Спасибо...


 Спасибо за хорошие отзывы.

----------


## na2lya_84

хочу купить, когда и куда оплачивать? когда сможете выслать?

----------


## Ognevushka

здравствуйте! мы тоже Магию хотим) кака цена?

----------


## Carcass

Добрый день, так же хочется эту игру заиметь. Подскажите пожалуйста цену и наличие.

P.S. C Новым Годом!!

----------


## na2lya_84

мой заказ на игру в силе!!! жду вашего ответа

----------


## БантиК

Хочу купить магию, какая цена? Где забирать?

----------


## Maker82

Всех с прошедшими праздниками!
Всем интересующимся ответил в лички!

----------


## Счастлив@я

Напишите и мне пожалуйста цену!!!

----------


## polja

И мне цену

----------


## Maker82

Магию делаю под заказ, 280грн.
Также могу предложить Одесский менеджер и Империю.
Мой тел. 701-52-81, 068 256 33 27
Максим

----------


## БантиК

Спасибо большое!!! Качество игры супер! Играем всей семьёй , дети в восторге!!!!!какая цена на империю?

----------


## Maker82

> Спасибо большое!!! Качество игры супер! Играем всей семьёй , дети в восторге!!!!!какая цена на империю?


 спасибо Вам за отзыв!
Империя тоже 280грн

----------


## avar.igor

Получил Магию и Империю. 

Качество отличное, особенно порадовало что нет никакой отсебятины, только оригинальный дизайн. При открытии коробки нахлынули воспоминания из детства. 
Особенно доставила инструкция к Мигии ( выглядит как артефакт из 90-х  :smileflag:  )

Большое спасибо.

----------


## Maker82

> Получил Магию и Империю. 
> 
> Качество отличное, особенно порадовало что нет никакой отсебятины, только оригинальный дизайн. При открытии коробки нахлынули воспоминания из детства. 
> Особенно доставила инструкция к Мигии ( выглядит как артефакт из 90-х  )
> 
> Большое спасибо.


 Огромное спасибо за хорошие отзывы! Приятно когда старания оценены по достоинству!!

----------


## Eririn

Есть желание приобрести игру. Писали вам сообщение "вконтакте", но вы не ответили. Как в Одессе можно приобрести игру и если нет готовой в наличии - то сколько ждать?

----------


## Суник

Добрый день. Одесский Менеджер есть в наличии? Можно фото в студию. Очень хочется старую добрую игру детства!

----------


## Maker82

Одесский Менеджер делаю тоже под заказ. Все материалы соответствуют оригиналу. Игра отреставрирована. Стоимость 280грн

----------


## Maker82

Настольная игра "Империя". Все материалы соответствуют оригиналу. Игра отреставрирована и отрисована в векторе. Стоимость 280грн

----------


## Суник

Посмотрел фотографии - не узнал игру...
У меня в детстве был Менеджер совсем другой:
1. Центральная зона и угловые поля зеленого цвета
2. Дюков не было
3. Деньги - совсем другие
4. Коробка квадратная
Может какие-то еще отличая - просто забыл уже, а может это у меня с памятью что-то)))
Думаю просто существовала еще одна версия этой игры с другим дизайном.
Может кто-то помнит тоже что и я...???

----------


## Maker82

ап
заказываем ностальгию

----------


## makumazans

Здравствуйте. Хочу "магию", условия в личку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Канифоль

Добрый вечер! Хочу Магию? Условия в личку, пожалуйста!

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## [email protected]

Здравствуйте, хочу заказать игру "Магия". Напишите пожалуйста в личку цену и условия

----------


## Успокоительница

Это постперестроечная игра,не советская.все эти игры не могли появиться при совке,их начали выпускать кооперативы,когда завязалось малое предпринимательство после 91 года.Образцы брались с импортных игр,мы только знакомились с "миром бизнеса" ,киноиндустрией и кулинарными новшествами ,и выходило у нас это ,надо сказать,быстро,но дико))Первая пицца  в доме,в картонной коробке !Море керамики с браком , соя вместо шоколада,варенки так,что аж уксус печет))). 93 год-жены моряков с рук торгуют памперсы-1$ штука.В 94 м первый массовый завоз ,более доступный-радость не описать!или не опписать)
Много игр и много литературы  стало появляться новой,необычной играли семьями,до утра.

Помню как сейчас,ночь,лунная дорожка,Одесса напротив мерцает огнями,поплескивает прибой,тишина, периодически спускаемся окунуться и обратно! Это уже не первая такая ночь.Пахнет морем и чаем с лимоном.Монополия лето 94 год,это играли мы,но появилась она немного раньше.Желаю хороших продаж и людям приятного общения без гаджитов!

----------


## Solnze12

Здравствуйте, хочу заказать игру "Магия".и империя Напишите пожалуйста в личку цену и условия.могу завтра забрать.

----------


## Igor26

Здравствуйте, хочу заказать игру "Магия", напишите в личку цену и способ получения.

----------


## AlekseySid

Интересует магия, менеджер и империя. Почта: [email protected]

----------


## Globusok

Есть большое желание заказать игру Магия, что от меня требуется и сколько это стоит.

----------


## Nastia_25

Тема ещё актуальна? Напишите, пожалуйста. стоимость и условия.

----------


## Maker82

Конечно все актуально.
На данный момент можно заказать 3 игры: "Магия", "Империя" и "Одесский менеджер"
Стоимость 280грн
тел. 0949538281, 0682563327

----------


## Nastia_25

Забрали вчера игру "Магия". Мы в полном восторге. Большое спасибо!

----------


## Maker82

> Забрали вчера игру "Магия". Мы в полном восторге. Большое спасибо!


 Спасибо! Всегда приятно когда твой труд оценен по достоинству!

----------


## Sverxrazum

Привет. 
Мужик, ты еще делаешь эту настолку? 
Если да, то набери пожалуйста по номеру 063-645-74-76 или 
оставь номер, я сам наберу

----------


## Вредитель

Если ещё есть, тоже взял бы обе


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## Микуся

Йпрст, кто говорит что игра дорогая???? Вы че там рихнулись. Игра раритет!!!. Однозначно стоит. Тем более если материалы плотнее оригинала.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  09.02.2017 в 10:59 ----------

Игра из 80-х.

----------


## gavlik

Здравствуйте! Есть ли еще возможность приобрести эту игру? если да, то можно в лс

---------- Сообщение добавлено  22.02.2017 в 15:09 ----------

Спасибо большое за игру , сегодня будем вспоминать детство )))

----------


## Maker82

Покупаем 
есть две готовые "Магии".

----------


## Simoril

Я бы взяла, цена и контакты можно в личку?

----------


## Kittik

Хотим вашу Магию,есть в наличии?

----------


## DrRover

Добрый вечер. Очень хочется Магию. Скажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли купить? Если да, то свяжитесь пожалуйста со мной.

----------


## LAW 01

КУПЛЮ ОДИН ЭКЗЕМПЛЯР 0686855015

----------


## DrRover

Забрала вчера игру. Спасибо огромное. Я честно говоря не ожидала, что будет такое супер качество. Об этой игре еще мечтала в детстве..и вот наконец-то мечта сбылась) Еще раз спасибо)

----------


## Maker82

> Забрала вчера игру. Спасибо огромное. Я честно говоря не ожидала, что будет такое супер качество. Об этой игре еще мечтала в детстве..и вот наконец-то мечта сбылась) Еще раз спасибо)


 Спасибо. Нам приятно подарить немного ностальгии из детства.

----------


## happytobe

добрый день. а можно еще одну игру заказать? друзья у вас купили - в восторге))

----------


## Maker82

> добрый день. а можно еще одну игру заказать? друзья у вас купили - в восторге))


 Конечно можно. 
Тел. 0949538281, 0682563327
Максим

----------


## Kittik

Спасибо большое за игру!
Все сделано на высшем уровне!

----------


## alenka82

Тоже хотела бы Магию приобрести - ответьте в личку пожалуйста.

----------


## Maker82

Друзья, тема перенесена сюда: 
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=3037014

----------


## Maker82

Друзья, тема перенесена сюда: 
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=3037014

----------


## Maker82

Друзья, тема перенесена сюда: 
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=3037014

----------


## cvetochek

Наверное повторюсь....
Вчера забрали игру  Максим, спасибо огромное! Я честно говоря не ожидала, что будет такое супер качество! 
Советую всем, кто давно мечтает о ней

----------


## Maker82

> Наверное повторюсь....
> Вчера забрали игру  Максим, спасибо огромное! Я честно говоря не ожидала, что будет такое супер качество! 
> Советую всем, кто давно мечтает о ней


 Спасибо за хорошие отзывы. Мы стараемся для Вас передать наши детские воспоминания!!!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  14.09.2017 в 11:09 ----------

Покупаем ностальгию)

---------- Сообщение добавлено  14.09.2017 в 11:10 ----------

Покупаем ностальгию)

---------- Сообщение добавлено  14.09.2017 в 11:12 ----------

Друзья, тема перенесена сюда: 
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=3037014

----------


## Maker82

АП. Игры в продаже

----------


## Maker82

АП. Игры в продаже

----------


## Maker82

Покупаем ностальгию)

----------


## Milan151

Магия есть?

----------


## Maker82

Покупаем ностальгию)

----------


## Maker82

ап

----------


## Maker82

Покупаем ностальгию)

----------


## Maker82

Покупаем ностальгию)

----------


## Maker82

Покупаем ностальгию)

----------


## veruska

магия есть?

----------

